# Pacing tweeting tiel.....



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

Short story

I adopted a tiel and she is pacing and tweeting a lot. She seems stressed but the tweets are little and it sounds like she wants attention.
But when I try to take out of the cage or play with her she moves away.

What does it mean, I can only guess she’s twitchy because of the poor care she had before I took her.


Long story

I adopted the tiel from someone that could not give it proper TLC, She never had millet before or a cuttle bone…
Her name is Jordan and she is about 7.
She was super skittish running away from me at 1 st.

1 st full day with her,
After some one on one time and treats she warmed up a lot. 
I let her play in water and ate dinner with her. After dinner she ran up to me and up my arm (that was very sweet)

I took her to the vet got her nails trimmed as they had been very long curling around.
The vet said she was good for the most part. Big boned lol, but needs to gain more mass as she had very small breast muscles.
She also really hates fingers…but is getting better.

The kicker is I just bought my 1st 2 hand feed baby tiels on my bday feb 8th and I finally got to take them home the march 20th 2 days after I adopted Jordan.

They are all nice to each other, that is a plus. The 2 young one seem to keep some space from Jordan, but they still share food(I have multiple food/water bowls) and I never saw any aggression so far.

My 1st full day with Jordan deep in thought(priceless), may be her 1st time out in years..









Jordan and Kaneli one of my 2 baby tiels  (my avatar is my 2nd baby Bonita. pic was taken on the same day out side in their new cage.)


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

When Cockatiels pace back and forth quickly in their cages I've always seen it as they want you to take them out. Perhaps that is what she wants? I know that is what it means with my 'Tiel Hermes. If she moves away when you put your hand in her cage she may just want to come out on her own. Hermes moves away too sometimes and so I just let him climb out of the cage and then he'll step up for me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be she wants to come out of the cage, but on her own terms. This means leaving the cage door open and letting her come out when she's ready.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> It could be she wants to come out of the cage, but on her own terms. This means leaving the cage door open and letting her come out when she's ready.


This is exactly what my two do :thumbu: Some times they dash out and sometimes they hang around the doorway and don't come out for a good 20-30mins. This tends to be after lunch time though as we keep the cages open for most of the day, lock up while we're eating so they don't land in our dinner lol, if we go out and then obviously at night time


----------



## suhel.desai (Mar 20, 2012)

lovely tiels


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

suhel.desai said:


> lovely tiels


Thanks

So far i let Jordan pace with the door open and a ladder to the opening ....
baby Bonita came out almost right away. Kaneli and Jordan did not figure it out in over 30min. a simple step up got Kaneli out.
Jordan still was a pain even with millet at the top of the ladder. I let her pace and tweet for another 30 min. Then a few step ups and i got her out.

Jordan is still tweeting a lot out of the cage.... but wont stay on me...

I think got her addiceted to millet as she is folding up the paper on the bottom of the cage looking for more scraps....she may be coming down from withdraw...

I am trying to use less.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

That's pretty good progression that they came out of their cage. Your birds are very beautiful and getting them outside is wonderful! :thumbu:


----------



## Babydoll25 (Mar 2, 2012)

My Snowflake has a rope perch "porch" right underneath his door (when the door is open it lays right on the perch). That way, I can open the door and Snowflake, can come out, on his own terms. Also, he likes to sit on his perch "porch" when I sit on the couch.... 
I don't know if that's an idea that would work for you....
(snowflake is only allowed, out under strict supervision  )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Snowflake has a rope perch "porch" right underneath his door (when the door is open it lays right on the perch). That way, I can open the door and Snowflake, can come out, on his own terms. Also, he likes to sit on his perch "porch" when I sit on the couch....
> I don't know if that's an idea that would work for you....
> (snowflake is only allowed, out under strict supervision  )
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


This is a great idea. My cage has plastic seed guards that make it impossible for me to put perches near the door. But a rope perch could actually work.....

Just let Jordan be when your leave the door open. She will eventually figure out being outside the cage is more fun than in. I love walking in the room, my tiel hitting the cage floor and making a mad dash back and forth across the cage. Its cute.


----------



## Babydoll25 (Mar 2, 2012)

Picture of the perch "porch"








(and Snowflake  )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

I got a bendable rope perch(scared them all the 1st 15min lol) that leads to the outside of the cage and taught Jordan to get the tip of the stick trick.
I can get her to follow the stick out of the cage and on to my shoulder.
She still hates fingers. I have been getting her trust up a little with wads of millet.
she will also let her self out, but she will still pace and chirp some times.

if i am playing with the other birds in an other room she will fly over some times.
as i guess she does not want to be left out of the fun.


----------



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

My bird does that too & he ALWAYS wants to come out. He paces back & forth in front of the door until I open it & then, he climbs right out


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

These birds are all gorgeous X x


----------

